# BAMA Boys Get BOILED!



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

Dang not bad for a couple of hillbillys


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow! That's great that you got your lure back...TWICE??? O-|-O 

Those are some beauties too. Nice work.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Great story! Fish'n and friends, not much better than that. 8)


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Awesome Jim glad you finally got into the boils I know you've been working to find them and picked up a BAMA fish'n buddy to boot...life is good now isn't it. :mrgreen: 

I can't wait to see future reports from you two. Also get'n your most favorite lure back not once but twice...what's the odds of that? Fish'n Gods were watch'n over that lure for ya. 8) So have you changed out the line yet?? Or you going to temp the ever watchful fate fairy... -()/>- 

Think'n we'll be going back to the 'bay' in the very near future in search of the 'Eye'...what was the water temp average if you don't mind me asking. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Joey_B. (Aug 28, 2009)

Man that was a fun trip! Cant wait to do it again. Thanks for an awesome time, and I reckon the company wasnt too bad either! 

Since my map didnt come in I felt blind trying to feel my way around North Slope so I cut my trip short, but, I did however, learn a ton................ But you arent going to believe what happened on the way back....... My truck has broken down at exit 357 at the Flying J at Willard Bay and the parts to fix it wont be there till ummmm 5pm, and it will take around 4hrs to fix and Im gonna need a boat to fix it. See I told you it was weird (Jim think yer wife will buy that?? Didnt you say you needed an excuse to get back out there?)


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Retch, I saw this on another forum and was wondering if you had posted here. Looks like a blast!! Those wipers are AWESOME!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Dang......here I guess I didn't read this thread thinking it was about some sports crap....

Nice fish guys !!! Yes fatbass, Joey does know how to hold a fish !! --\O --\O 

Thanks for the pictures !!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > Retch, I saw this on another forum and was wondering if you had posted here. Looks like a blast!! Those wipers are AWESOME!!
> ...


 :roll: :roll: :rotfl:


----------



## markinutah (Sep 21, 2009)

beautiful wipers, could you possibly give me some tips? i have been to willard probably ten times this summer and have only caught one wiper. don't know what i'm doing wrong. my father-in-law and i take his boat out there often but we seldom catch anything. i have tried dozens of lures,different speeds,different areas,mornings,noon and night. can you tell me what kind of lure you're using? also do you have to use a planer or can you just let you're line out further? i'm kind of a newbie to fishing so any tips would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------

